# Heat Transfer Vinyl



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

I bought some heat transfer vinyl from Flex Heat Transfer Vinyl Ltd. | in Canada. Have to say I'm pretty impressed with the feel and application compared to thermoflex and a few other vinyls....


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

hi will,

i use stahl's canada fashion lite.

have you ever used that from stahl's canada and if you have how does
flex heat vinyl compare, price, ease of weeding-ability, feel of thinness?

if you could help that would be great!

thanks


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

I use from Stahl's their 3M Scotchlite, I don't order anything else from them.... For pricing I found them to be very competitive from all the places that I can order from, weeding was easier than vehicle vinyl, it was so easy. The feel is very soft I've tried their super flex is even softer, it feels just like screenprinting, my clients can't tell the difference!


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

Give them a call:
1-905-789-5770 - Local Number
1-877-870-5770 - Toll Free Number

They are really nice and knowledgeable on the phone.


----------



## euphoricgear (Sep 13, 2009)

so heat transfer vinyl is for tshirts and is like silk screen printing?

do u have pix? do u print on vinyl and then cut the heat press on tshirt?

can i use that for skateboards?

thanks


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

euphoricgear said:


> so heat transfer vinyl is for tshirts and is like silk screen printing?
> 
> do u have pix? do u print on vinyl and then cut the heat press on tshirt?
> 
> ...


Depending on what kind of vinyl transfer it will feel very close to screen printing. The heat vinyl that I have you can not print on, it's for cut only. Have no idea about using it on skateboards....


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

euphoricgear said:


> so heat transfer vinyl is for tshirts and is like silk screen printing?
> 
> do u have pix? do u print on vinyl and then cut the heat press on tshirt?
> 
> ...


I think you would need the pressure sensitive vinyl (sign vinyl) for a skateboard. But it does come in several colors.


----------



## RAMESH (Nov 25, 2007)

i used vinyl (sports flex) from Flex heat and the results were very good. Recently i ordered the super flex and am having trouble removing the backing after pressing. Can you help with any tips.


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

RAMESH said:


> i used vinyl (sports flex) from Flex heat and the results were very good. Recently i ordered the super flex and am having trouble removing the backing after pressing. Can you help with any tips.


When are you peeling the mylar...? cold or warm..?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

you will need pressure sensitive vinyl for the skateboards.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

RAMESH said:


> i used vinyl (sports flex) from Flex heat and the results were very good. Recently i ordered the super flex and am having trouble removing the backing after pressing. Can you help with any tips.


Are you referring to Superfilm from Stahls'?


----------

